# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  El colegio de abogados de lima y su vinculacion con la agricultura

## wgalloso

*EL COLEGIO DE ABOGADOS DE LIMA Y SU VINCULACION CON LA AGRICULTURA*WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS  ASESOR LEGAL  TF. 998324190 El proceso de desarrollo agrícola que viene experimentando el Perú, desde la década  del 90, el auge de las agroexportaciones,  sin embargo  no hemos venido teniendo un acompañamiento del desarrollo análisis y estudio de la legislación agraria; lo cual desde ya denotaba, que los poderes del Estado como son el Legislativo y el Ejecutivo, más allá de legislar sobre temas específicos derivados de actos coyunturales, no se  preocupan de darle la sustentabilidad a este sector de la economía. Al  haberse generado el cambio de Decano  en el Colegio de Abogados de Lima; y al ser electo el Dr. José Antonio Ñique de la Puente, profesor San Marquino, de larga data y con gran preocupación social, por primera vez en la historia del Colegio de Abogados de Lima, se creó  la Comisión de Estudio de la Legislación Agraria y Comunidades Campesinas y Nativas, que es Presidida por el Dr. Claudio Luis Gazzolo Villata; Vicepresidente Dr. Hermogenes Sáenz Marín;  Secretario Abog. Walter Galloso Mariños, e integrantes Alejandro Robles Recavarren, Zoila Montenegro Cannon; Laureano del Castillo Pinto; María Suarez Gómez; Gino Roggero D´angelo y Ricardo Pajuelo Bustamante. Lo importante de este paso trascendental el Colegio de Abogados de Lima, es que se ha vuelto la mirada a la Agricultura, a las Comunidades campesinas y Nativas, teniendo como elemento coadyuvante, que los grandes problemas sociales en nuestra Historia se generaron en los problemas que se dan y se daban en el agro (posesión, titularidad de la tierra, el minifundio, el proceso de parcelación de unidades agrícolas, los problemas ambientales entre otros)aunado a un proceso de formalización de las relaciones laborales que se vienen dando en la agricultura sobre todo la agroexportadora, en el cual ya tenemos  un obrero del campo, que  requiere ser atendido legislativamente de las relaciones que se generan como consecuencia de la prestación de la venta de su fuerza de trabajo;  el tema de los impuestos que afrontan las empresas, debiendo orientarlos hacia una economía de opción en temas tributarios, buscar mecanismos alternativos que nos permitan resolver el gran entrampamiento generado  en el proceso de titulación de tierras rústicas, no solo las habilitadas y en proceso de producción, sino también las eriazas con aptitud agrícola; los problemas del agua; como vemos  existe una temática tan variada y amplia que tener que abordar. Desde ya invitamos a todos aquellos que no tienen voz y desean que el Colegio de Abogados de Lima, por intermedio de su Comisión vinculada al sector agrario, sea su voz, a solicitar su participación pues debemos recordar a nuestros lectores que este Colegio por su importancia, tiene  la facultad de presentar iniciativas legislativas, para su debate en el Congreso de la República.Temas similares: Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura presentará libro Pequeña Agricultura y Gastronomía ¿Proveedores de ciruela, ubicados en Lima? Tierra en la sierra cerca a Lima Vendo 2 tractores agricolas en lima Cuestionan a director de colegio de Boquerón por no rendir cuentas de producción de palma aceitera

----------

